# Holy core support



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When the enduara front was off last fall for restoration the radiator core support was exposed really exposed. I knew beforehand it was detached but not to this extent. Didn't have time then do work on then it but its in the surgical center now having a Coreectomy performed. 

Battery Acid damage. When the endura front was reinstalled not much was lining up and was reinstalled pretty good temporally. Notice the vertical support still somewhat attached. That and the bolts holding the battery tray to the fender was the only thing keeping the left side attached. One really bad jolt could have spelled major major damage when running the car. I put 3K plus miles on the car during the season and take it on long hauls... I was on borrowed time.

Fortunately there is no better surgeon than the one transplanting.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy metal-munching termites, Batman! 

Good thing nothing "untoward" happened prior to your dealing with the problem.


:cheers

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Green would have relied on Duck Tape, I'm not so confident. :willy:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

That thing was rough!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Inch by inch, step by step.......

Everything is lining up fender to bumper gaps are fantastic hardly any. All new front end hardware, the whole front end is square and aligned.


----------

